# Brown Algae - Diatoms???



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,

I have a lot of brown spots all over some of my plants - especially the anubias, and a little bit on the crypts. I have had a look at the algae finder and think that it is Diatoms. Just wondering if anyone can confirm this from the picture:










Here is some info about my tank:

Length:	81cm
Depth:	36cm
Height:	50cm

Volume:	100 litres
22 Imperial gallons
26.4 US gallons

Lighting:	54W Total

2 x 18W Fresh Water Lamp
1 x 18W Original Tropical Lamp

2.45 WpG Imp.
2.05 WpG US

Substrate:	Tetra CompleteSubstrate 8.6kg
Gravel

I have a CO2 bottle which is putting in about 1 bubble every 8 seconds.

What should I do to remove it? Are oto's the best way to go? Will they eat my plants?

Thanks for your help
-turner2000


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes that is diatome algae. A couple oto's would clean that right up in a day or two. And no, they won't eat your plants.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks like diatoms to me. Ottos will clear it up in no time. Diatoms are common in newly setup tanks and usually go away on their own. You can simply wipe them off from time to time too. Ottos won`t eat your plants. Just your algae.


----------



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cheers for the replies, I will have to get a few oto's then. Just got to make sure my water is ok as I have recently added some cory's, anyway thanks again.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As mentioned, Otos should clear that up for you. I'd get at least five for a 100l tank...

A quick aside: maybe it's just the picture angle but it looks like the rhizome of the Anubia is buried under the gravel. If that's the case it risks rotting. It's best to keep the rhizome above the gravel and just bury the roots or only a part of the rhizome.

Or I'm being fooled by the picture angle!


----------



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nope you are right it is under the gravel ](*,) oops - well 3 out of the 4 i have are above so 75% thats not bad   

Thanks - I'll get that lifted!


----------

